# can you overdose co2 in a fishless aquarium?



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

the thing is with co2 and plants, the plants need consistent levels of co2. thats why people use a pressurized system, because it provides a constant steady flow of co2. with a DIY setup, the flow of co2 fluctuates and eventually dies off, resulting in carbon deficiency. a better alternative would be to get a bottle of excel or a big bag of glut, which is the active ingredient in excel. its basically just another form of carbon that plants can readily use.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's really hard to "OD" with DIY CO2, period. Go for it. Your issue will be when the levels drop off/ are inconsistent.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

lauraleellbp said:


> It's really hard to "OD" with DIY CO2, period. Go for it. Your issue will be when the levels drop off/ are inconsistent.


it can be done though. i found this out the hard way unfortunately. gassed an angel and a yoyo loach with a freshly mixed batch.:icon_cry:


----------



## drip loop (Apr 12, 2014)

Excel was what i did for awhile, but melting of crypts and vals not to mention i keeo inverts. Glut you say? This is new to me. Im curious.


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Feb 2, 2014)

drip loop said:


> Excel was what i did for awhile, but melting of crypts and vals not to mention i keeo inverts. Glut you say? This is new to me. Im curious.


Glutaraldehyde is the active ingredient in Excel.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cap10Squirty said:


> Glutaraldehyde is the active ingredient in Excel.


just a heck of a lot cheaper. you can get a few lbs for about what a bottle of excel goes for. a few lbs will make gallons when mixed in solution.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

200-500 ppm CO2 in the water is where CO2 levels start to negatively affect aquatic plant growth. 10,000 ppm is the same level for terrestrial plants.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Zapins said:


> 200-500 ppm CO2 in the water is where CO2 levels start to negatively affect aquatic plant growth. 10,000 ppm is the same level for terrestrial plants.



10 ppt is in air, though. CO2 at that level in water (if that's even possible) would be too acidic.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

At atmospheric pressure & normal temperature the lowest your pH can drop due to CO2 is about 5.5.

But yes, 200-500 ppm is the range of toxicity for aquatic plants.


----------

